# 

## 7

!
    -  .  . .  ? 
   -  ?  ?
 !!!

----------


## olybuh

.                .     (      ) 

          (    100000)

----------


## 1977

5  2010 . N -20-6/622

  ,  ,  .
  ,      ,         ,     . 1    08.08.2001 N 129- "       "      ,               .
   08.08.2001 N 129-       ,           (. 1 . 23)               ,   ,     (. 4.1 . 9).
 ,     ,   . 23    08.08.2001 N 129-,          ,     (. 1 . 24    08.08.2001 N 129-).
 . 1 . 25    08.08.2001 N 129-     ,    ,     .
,                   ,      ( )      ,   ,    .
 ,      ( ) ,        ( - ),                       .
       ( )     ,          ,  . 3  4 . 14.25      .
   . 2 . 25    08.08.2001 N 129-                           ,      ,                  .
       ,        ,          08.08.2001 N 129-,           ( ),   ,   .
  , ,   ,   ,      ,       ,                .
  2010 .       ,         " ",       ,       ( )      .     " "   ,       17.07.1999 N 176- "  "       15.04.2005 N 221 "      "               .             .         (  )           .
 ,                 .          N 164018-5 "                 ",         20.04.2010 N 03-01-13/2-115.
  27.04.2010 N -20-6/583     ,                     .



3 
..
05.05.2010


 14.25.          
3. ,   ,             ,        ,  ,     , -              .
4.   ,        , ,    ,        , 
-                  .

    :
" ", 2010, N 13




(    
 05.05.2010 N -20-6/622)

5  2010 .

  :             ,     .  ,  ,   ,     ,     :
()    ;
()       "".
            ( ), ,    , ,    , -      5000 . <1>.               2  <2>.
        3 .         ,               <3>.       1 ,     .
  ,                     ,  ,       <4>.      ,       .
,  ,        , ,   ,        ,    <5>.
            ,             ()  . ,         5000 .,   -  20 000  30 000 .     1   3  <6>.            .
   ,  ,          ,   ,     .       ,       -     ,     . ,    .  ,    ,      <7>,  ""    .    ,         ,   ,     ,    .
--------------------------------
<1>  3 . 14.25, . 23.61  ; . 1     , .     30.09.2004 N 506.
<2>  1 . 4.5  .
<3>  4 . 14.25, . 1, 3 . 23.1  .
<4>  2, 3 . 61  ; . 2 . 25    08.08.2001 N 129- "       ".
<5>     27.05.2010   N 25-1396/2009;    25.02.2010   N 69-999/2009;    26.02.2009   N 56-14519/2008,  24.12.2007   N 56-1687/2007.
<6>  3 . 6    N 164018-5.
<7>  4, 6 . 69  .

----------

,  ..   ,     .     , ?

----------


## Svetishe

?

----------


## 1977

> 


  .

----------

> ?


 1 ,   " ",       .   .   ,   ...

----------


## Svetishe

,    ,     .

----------

-   ,  ,        (  ),      (        ).
         ,   ,

----------

> -   ,  ,        (  ),      (        ).
>          ,   ,


     ,     ,         (  7.00  7.15).

----------

-   ,   .         :
 1)    (,       -  ?!)
 2)  ,       .

- ,   ,         ,       ,   . 

  :          (    )         ?
(         ,   -     )....

 -    15%.

----------

-  ,    -        (   ).      -    (     ,      ),

----------

> ,     ,         (  7.00  7.15).


  .

  - 7 .      .   ,   . .  . . !
  2   , . -   4    (),    . ..     .    8 ,    .   .    .    .    ,  ,  ,     .      ?      ?

----------


## degna

> :          (

----------

> .
> 
>   - 7 .      .   ,   . .  . . !
>   2   , . -   4    (),    . ..     .    8 ,    .   .    .    .    ,  ,  ,     .      ?      ?

----------

.         09.10.12  40-130298/11-75-522.

----------


## degna

> .


    ,

----------


## anscor

!      -    (    )        .       -    ,     .          ?

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


.

----------


## anscor

,   ,      ,             .

----------


## echinaceabel

> ,   ,      ,             .


???    ...?       ...(...   ....)

----------

> ???


  :Smilie:

----------


## anscor

,    - ...   ,   .

----------


## Lesovik

, .         .

  ( -      ),      :

-   ,      ,    ,      ,  -  14.25.3,  5000     ;
-   ,      ,    ;
-      ;
-     -     2-3     .

 : 

  - ,         ,     ,      ("      "),      ,     ,     ,  ,              ?      ? 

.

----------

> ,    ,      ,  -  14.25.3,  5000


         .3 . 14.25 .

----------

,     .   ?
      ,    2009   2013.   2013   2013   .  3 .       ,    ,  ,     . 25 000 . ,            2014.     .

       ?

----------


## qwerty23

,    ,  ,          .   ,     ,   .                   ,  ,   -   .   ,       ,       ,         (         )    ,          (     )      ,         ,     ,  ,   .     ,    ,  .    2013 .  !

----------


## GORKA

.     15%     .      .?

----------


## echinaceabel

> 15%     .


.

----------


## degna

> .


  ? :Smilie:

----------


## echinaceabel

> ?


   ,     .

----------

,          . ,   ,        ,     , ..  ,      . ?         . ?

----------

> ,    ,  ,          .   ,     ,   .                   ,  ,   -   .   ,       ,       ,         (         )    ,          (     )      ,         ,     ,  ,   .     ,    ,  .    2013 .  !


 .  " ",   .
   ,           2  .
,   .  .

----------


## qwerty23

,     2    .  ,    , .                  ,     ,   .       . 
     ,     ,  .            ,      .

----------

> ,     2    .  ,    , .                  ,     ,   .       . 
>      ,     ,  .            ,      .


  ,         .
    ,           2  .        .           ,  .

  .     , ,  .       ,       .  ,    ,   ..

----------


## qwerty23

> ,         .
>     ,           2  .        .           ,  .
> 
>   .     , ,  .       ,       .  ,    ,   ..


  ,    .      ,      ""  !!!    ., , .              ,   .

----------

